
Should I apply to YC with this idea? - jonathanmv
Smile to boost your mood.
Open the webapp and start smiling, it will keep track of your smiling time so that you can review it later by day, week, etc.<p>You would also be able to see the amount of time people have spent smiling worldwide.  You can invite your friends to smile as well and, maybe, get to know how many times and for how long they have smiled thanks to you.<p>In [this article](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov&#x2F;pmc&#x2F;articles&#x2F;PMC2762283&#x2F;) they talk about Laughter prescription, which is basically suggesting patients to smile to allegedly, aleviate symptoms, improve mood, and, enhance health.<p>&gt; Findings range from suggesting that, in addition to a stress-relief effect, laughter can bring about feelings of being uplifted or fulfilled to showing that the act of laughter can lead to immediate increases in heart rate, respiratory rate, respiratory depth, and oxygen consumption. These increases are then followed by a period of muscle relaxation, with a corresponding decrease in heart rate, respiratory rate, and blood pressure.<p>What do you think? Should I build a prototype based on this idea?
======
through
Spread the word. Make it free. Take donations.

~~~
jonathanmv
I never thought of taking donations. Thank you very much for the suggestion!

------
bizarre
No.

~~~
jonathanmv
Why not bizarre?

------
Cypher
do it

~~~
jonathanmv
Do you see yourself using it Cypher?

